
Ask HN: Do you [bang]g as much as I do? - dmje
I love DuckDuckGo but I can&#x27;t help but notice how much I seem to need to slip across to Google by using !g. The results over there are [sadly] so much better for many things, and much as I want a privacy focused search, sometimes you just need to find stuff...<p>Does everyone else find this, or have any tips for getting better results out of DDG? And: has anyone come across any evidence from DDG showing the percentage of !g searches they receive?
======
kinderjaje
Google is google unfortunately

------
sepisoad
yup

